# My favorite new england stuff



## bottle man (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to show some of my favs. I love early connecticut and newengland bottles. Anyone have any interesting for sale? Thanks for looking, I love this site.


----------



## bottle man (Nov 16, 2008)

Love this one too, a nice early miniature globular 41/2 inches tall and a great color also.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 16, 2008)

wow , very nice flasks.


----------



## bottle man (Nov 16, 2008)

I like listening in on all the chat, I have learned alot from all of you. Keep it up and thanks


----------



## cookie (Nov 16, 2008)

the flasks are absolutely beautiful...John


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2008)

Kevin,

 That looks like a nice light GI-80. I just sold a real nice pure green example. I usually have a good selection of New England glass (as I collect it too) on my website, www.bottleshow.com . Please check it out when you have a chance. 

 Are you from New England? Will you be going to Bram's gathering on the 23rd? 

 Mike


----------



## bottle man (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi mike, Yes this is one of the lightest GI-80 molds i have ever seen i just love it. I did see your green example but must have just missed out as i would have purchased it in a blink of an eye but we cant always get what we want.My wife and I are planning to attend the get together as well, maybe i will find something there but sometimes its tough for me as i like everything in mint condition, to bad for me huh?


----------



## campdumpdigger (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, Bottle Man!

 Since you collect early New England, thought you'd enjoy this one.  Not particularly old relative to your collection, but when you look at it in the context of milk bottles, and of yogurt, it's quite a representation of modern American culture, (no pun intended!)  The Colombosian family started Colombo yogurt in 1940, according to their website, and the company is now owned by General Mills.  Until I dug this up out back, I would have never even dreamed yogurt has been around here long enough to be sold in a glass milk bottle type of container.  This is a quart jar.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 30, 2009)

New England...sigh Why did I ever move so far away <pout> farmgal


----------

